# Lost In Time



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Is that you? you have a tattoo? cool 8) 
What does the poem says? lol my french is to bad :x merd?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes, it's me. And yes, I have several tattoos. lol
Loosely translated the french says (and bear in mind my french is bad as well. It's been 3 years since high school. lol): A lifetime with you did not seem long enough, now a liftetime without you is too long.

Hmmm....Now that I'm looking at the french some of it doesn't seem right. Anybody here speak french? ? Want to correct my grammar? lol


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Very beautiful.

Thank you for sharing.


----------

